# Grow Bags for the soil/soil less grower.



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought that i would make a suggestion to those looking for a great container that's semi square when full and can be packed in to take advantage of every square inch. 

I buy them 100 at a time for little of nothing off of wormsway.com.

These things are awesome and also make storage a breeze.

Here is a pic of the bags   laying in front of the coir blocks. 

There are 100 1 gal and 100 5 gal.

Talk about easy storage.


 .


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 12, 2008)

O K.... so where's the bags of soil u were talking about? ? ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah ..i only see the top of a desk...I did just learn of these "grow bags"..I have 40 3 gallon ones comming..I grew with 5 gallon buckets and the black round landscape containers..and wanted to use the square cat litter containers to try and use every square inch of space but will not have enough by September...My friend from oregon turned me onto 4 of these bags and i filled them up and will work just as good as the cat litter containers..my only concern is how easy they will be to move around..I will need to carry them to the flower  room...also seems like when I filled them with soil the holes in the bottom will be covered..will they still drain well or should I add more holes say 1/2" up around the bag?..I will be posting some pics of these in my "fall groww 2008"..but wont be untill later tonight..thanks for thread..but did not see anything..mayB just HIGH again..


----------



## karmacat (Jul 12, 2008)

They look like a paper version of these sold a cone connection.
http://www.cone-connection.com


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

But how will you use them for soil less grow?..wont the water drain out?


----------



## karmacat (Jul 12, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> But how will you use them for soil less grow?..wont the water drain out?



I'm guessing that by soilless he means hydroton clay balls,perlite  or  coco peat


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

The bags are laying above the blocks of coco coir with the moisture meter on top of em and they are exactly what was pictured above by the other poster but are white on the outside and black inside. With holes in the bottom for drainage. and yes i meant hydroton, perlite, coco coir/ peat soil less. 

They stand almost square and can be reused a few times.  if you are careful with em.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

They however are not paper .. They are black and white poly, or just black poly bags.


----------

